# Just me? Ready to see Silva get finished.



## canecorso (Jul 10, 2012)

I lost all respect for silva last night, i cant wait for the day he stands in front of his opponent with his hands down like an idiot and he gets clowned and KTFO. Just me? We all know he is a great fighter, he doesnt need to act like a douche to prove it.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Yep, just you I'm afraid.


----------



## Westie (Aug 4, 2012)

I didn't really have a problem with what he did last night to be honest. The fights I had a real problem with were the Thales Leites and Demian Maia fights, at least he back up his goading last night with a TKO.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

He was proving a point at bonners expense.... he purposefully but himself in the only situation that people gave Bonner any chance in. 

He basically is saying 'I'm not going to beat you with your weakness. I'm going to beat you with what you thought was your strength'


----------



## canecorso (Jul 10, 2012)

aww thanks for the neg reps fellas.


i see what a couple of yall are saying, but my point is... is his showboating really worth it? one day if he doesnt retire before then, it could bite him in the ass with someone that catches a solid shot with power. if anyone thinks he is unbeatable then they are retarded.


----------



## Westie (Aug 4, 2012)

canecorso said:


> aww thanks for the neg reps fellas.
> 
> 
> i see what a couple of yall are saying, but my point is... is his showboating really worth it? one day if he doesnt retire before then, it could bite him in the ass with someone that catches a solid shot with power. if anyone thinks he is unbeatable then they are retarded.


I do see where you're coming from, but I personally didn't find it offensive, I did feel a bit bad for Bonnar though.


----------



## Sovereign (Sep 2, 2011)

The point isn't just showboating. IMO he uses it to confuse his opponents, and make them second guess their approach to the fight. Most of the time it works really well and his opponent throws his game plan out the window.

So here's a scenario, you are a great fighter standing across the ring from Anderson. You know take-downs are his weakness so you storm across and try to press him against the cage, to set up the take down. 

Its not working, so you try to start throwing some punches to soften him up.

Its not working.

So then you just lose it and try to take his head off.

he drops his hands and lets you go to town and it does nothing.

What do you do from here?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

He broke Bonnar mentally when he did that, it's part of the game, it's no different than what Nick and Nate do, except Anderson doesn't spew obscenities and rep his hometown in the process.

I didn't see a problem with it, my problem is still him holding the Middleweight title hostage.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> He broke Bonnar mentally when he did that, it's part of the game, it's no different than what Nick and Nate do, except Anderson doesn't spew obscenities and rep his hometown in the process.
> 
> I didn't see a problem with it, my problem is still him holding the Middleweight title hostage.


Yea, that bastard....has been holding that thing hostage for 6 years now...

Let the contenders emerge - Weidman and Bisping need another win, they looked good last time out but i think you need more than one great win to get a title shot.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Joabbuac said:


> Yea, that bastard....has been holding that thing hostage for 6 years now...
> 
> Let the contenders emerge - Weidman and Bisping need another win, they looked good last time out but i think you need more than one great win to get a title shot.


He's not held it hostage for six years, he's defended it for six years and now he has no interest in any fight at 185 except Bisping who would get slaughtered in the first round.

If anyone's gonna give him a fight at 185, it's gonna be Weidman, if he's not interested in that fight, he needs to give the title up and go fight GSP because no one besides Anderson is gonna beat Weidman at 185.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

The only thing that will beat silva is ..... Age.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

6 years today actually - quite the achievement


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> He's not held it hostage for six years, he's defended it for six years and now he has no interest in any fight at 185 except Bisping who would get slaughtered in the first round.
> 
> If anyone's gonna give him a fight at 185, it's gonna be Weidman, if he's not interested in that fight, he needs to give the title up and go fight GSP because no one besides Anderson is gonna beat Weidman at 185.


I think he will fight Weidman, sounded like he wanted to defend his belt a few times in the post fight interview. Weidman's time will come. 

Bisping will get destroyed and i want to watch.


----------



## madrappa (Dec 8, 2009)

the showboating is actually apart of why he beats opponenets IMO. A lot of people have talked about how silva wins by mentally dominating... He does this by this point here 

'He basically is saying 'I'm not going to beat you with your weakness. I'm going to beat you with what you thought was your strength'

And just by going out there and showing a person he is confident enough to do that, they mentally crumble.


----------



## lights out 24 (Jul 23, 2012)

Everyone thought Roy Jones jr was unbeatable & in his heyday he was but then he got old & looked human. Anderson put on a show last night but it was against Bonner who hits about as hard as Forrest or bisping. You really think he would stand in front of Texiera like that? Showboating is part of the sport & its the same as Ali or Roy Jones jr. you love it or hate it & you will watch it because you either love to see him put on the show or you hope he's put to sleep. I like it I just hope he doesn't stay past his prime like Roy Jones or Ali. 

Sent from my USCCADR3305 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Jason12 (May 8, 2010)

madrappa said:


> the showboating is actually apart of why he beats opponenets IMO. A lot of people have talked about how silva wins by mentally dominating... He does this by this point here
> 
> 'He basically is saying 'I'm not going to beat you with your weakness. I'm going to beat you with what you thought was your strength'
> 
> And just by going out there and showing a person he is confident enough to do that, they mentally crumble.


Silva was going to start fighting "Greg Jackson Style" and go for the win against an average fighter coming out of retirement?!?! Can't see Bonner being that unprepared. 

I don't think your giving enough credit to his opponents. Anderson has been doing those kind of things for years....these guys have spent weeks training for the fight...I really doubt it surprises them. 

I enjoy his fights as much as anybody but I think you guys are giving him waaaay too much credit. I think he just does it to entertain everybody.


----------



## SaCkaveli20 (Jul 8, 2012)

It's funny, I've NEVER heard any of his opponents complain about Anderson leaving his hands down. Just message boards...


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Anderson Deserves every bit of credit he's getting. Yeah sure Bonnar isn't up to much, but who has ever been able to do what silva has done to Bonnar and Griffen?. 

Everyone acts like he has beat cans. Alot of you guys where giving Belfort a shot at Jones and Silva front kicked him in the face. A lot of you guys hang out of Dan Henderson's a**, the guy that beat Fedor, the guy that beat Shogun in fight of The Year, what happened to him, silva choked him out. Silva is the greatest of all time, and I dnt care what he does in the cage to his opponents.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

He surely hurt your feelings


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

As others have said, it's purely a 'mental attack'. It hasn't worked on everyone (Sonnen), but it's a solid way to throw your opponent off of his game without actually doing much work. He broke both Forrest and Bonnar with a few dodges and waves of the hand. Not many men can do that. I obviously feel badly for his opponents, as Bonnar will now surely retire and Griffin hasn't been the same man since, but hey... if you've got the gift, use it. 

Some men break you with their endurance. Others break you with their wrestling. Silva breaks you with his mind. It is what it is.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Not at all. If guys like Stephen Bonnar are dumb enough to get drawn into the strike for strike match it's their fault, Silva stands there with his hands down and Bonnar doesn't close the gap, not Silva's fault. Silva just draws guys into standing in his range by giving them opportunities to hit him, Bonnar should have been hugging him for 3 rounds to get the lay'n'pray but he did exactly what Okami did.

You can not fault Silva for using a strategy that tricks fighters into playing right into his hands. Sure it was cocky as hell, but don't stand 2 feet in front of him and you won't get kneed to death. Yeah you have to take the fight to him to win, but do it like Sonnen did in the first fight by allowing no distance ever. Bonnar stood right in front of him trying to tag him and that's exactly how Anderson beats guys. If you go into the cage and get tricked into trying to strike with Silva that's a reflection of how good Silva is. He goes over and makes sure the guy is ok afterwards, he's not doing it out of disrespect, he does it because people are dumb enough to think they can rock him standing. 

Another reason you can't fault him is because if he didn't do what he did we wouldn't know how good he actually is, if he would have gone in and circled and been afraid of the takedown the fight would have been mediocre. Silva proved to the world that yes, he is the best, he will give himself a huge disadvantage and turn it into a trap. I'd rather watch a cerebral chess match where he completely outsmarts his opponents than a careful boxing match where he does what we already know he could do.

Did he embarrass Bonnar and was it unacceptable? I say Bonnar embarrassed himself by getting tricked just like Okami did. I don't get how people don't appreciate Anderson's performances, he's the best in the world at the sport we love to watch. Nobody does what he does, I don't even see how Bonnar's ego would be hurt so why bother being mad.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

canecorso said:


> I lost all respect for silva last night, i cant wait for the day he stands in front of his opponent with his hands down like an idiot and he gets clowned and KTFO. Just me? We all know he is a great fighter, he doesnt need to act like a douche to prove it.


Stop being a jackass... Silva is the greatest fighter ever in the UFC. I don't understand people who just sit behind their keyboard and hate because some one else is successful... and they are just stuck living in their parent's basement.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

canecorso said:


> I lost all respect for silva last night, i cant wait for the day he stands in front of his opponent with his hands down like an idiot and he gets clowned and KTFO. Just me? We all know he is a great fighter, he doesnt need to act like a douche to prove it.


12s gonna 12


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Crester said:


> Stop being a jackass... Silva is the greatest fighter ever in the UFC. I don't understand people who just sit behind their keyboard and hate because some one else is successful... and they are just stuck living in their parent's basement.


It's not because his sucsess it's because he acts treats his opponent like trash in the fight. Hes does not act like a man he's acts like a child who bullies others because they cant fight back.!


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

americanfighter said:


> It's not because his sucsess it's because he acts treats his opponent like trash in the fight. Hes does not act like a man he's acts like a child who bullies others because they cant fight back.!


incorrect, they can fight back. Bonnar was bigger, stronger and slower than Silva and gets into the who is faster competition. He had the chance to impose his strength advantage for 3 rounds yet he didn't, that is not Anderson's fault. He didn't treat his opponent like trash, Bonnar had his opportunity, he simply blew it like Okami by standing in front of Silva, not Silva's fault.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

rabakill said:


> incorrect, they can fight back. Bonnar was bigger, stronger and slower than Silva and gets into the who is faster competition. He had the chance to impose his strength advantage for 3 rounds yet he didn't, that is not Anderson's fault. He didn't treat his opponent like trash, Bonnar had his opportunity, he simply blew it like Okami by standing in front of Silva, not Silva's fault.


Silva can act professional though and not dance infont of the other fighter or put hi hands down and embaris the opponent.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

americanfighter said:


> It's not because his sucsess it's because he acts treats his opponent like trash in the fight. Hes does not act like a man he's acts like a child who bullies others because they cant fight back.!


Lol the dude has his hands down and is allowing you to hit him. Is it his fault that he is just a lot better than his opponent? It's a fight they can fight back, i cant believe people actually are upset over the fact that one guy talent is above everyone else. Its like people hating Michael Jordan for being so damn good. How many people did that man school on the basketball court.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

americanfighter said:


> It's not because his sucsess it's because he acts treats his opponent like trash in the fight. Hes does not act like a man he's acts like a child who bullies others because they cant fight back.!


Pure bs. He and his opponents are both professional fighters on the biggest stage in the world. He goes in there every time to prove he is the best and he does it by playing into his opponent's strength. That is the opposite of a bully. A bully would not put himself in a disadvantage just to prove a point. Anderson will.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Seriously Mma fans will complain about anything.

I was at the bar last night and these two guys in affliction shirts were sitting at the bar behind me and during the fight they kept going Wtf this retard doing he doesn't know how to fight what a ******* idiot wow that black guy is getting his ass kicked, what a moron he's a bitch. Like two minutes left I turned around and said do you have any idea who that guy is? And they said no I just want boner to win so he can get knocked out by Chuck leedel. I just went prepare to be disappointed and turned back around.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

americanfighter said:


> Silva can act professional though and not dance infont of the other fighter or put hi hands down and embaris the opponent.


It's not being unprofessional though, it's strategy. Bonnar's one and only chance was to impose his size by laying on Anderson and tiring him out, Anderson lowers his hands to trick his opponents. Once they hit him they think they have him beat so they will just stand in front of him then it's Anderson's match to lose. If it were unprofessional he'd be doing what he did in the Leites or Maia fight where he refused to engage. He doesn't treat them like trash, it's a fight, and it's Bonnar's fault for being so dumb as to think he could stand in front of Anderson for anything more than 3 seconds at the beginning of each round.

It's like putting your head in a lion's mouth then being pissed if it bites your head. Don't stand in front of Anderson Silva and he won't clown you, it's his playtime, he doesn't disrespect he's merely having fun.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

americanfighter said:


> Silva can act professional though and not dance infont of the other fighter or put hi hands down and embaris the opponent.


There are two seperate fights going on when you watch a match especially with Anderson in it. The physical one, and the mental one. Anderson does all those things to completely break down his opponents confidence and abandon whatever they need to do too win. It can come off as cocky, but no one else is capable of doing what he does that well. Therefore judging him for using that incredible skill is what is called sour grapes.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Seriously Mma fans will complain about anything.
> 
> I was at the bar last night and these two guys in affliction shirts were sitting at the bar behind me and during the fight they kept going Wtf this retard doing he doesn't know how to fight what a ******* idiot wow that black guy is getting his ass kicked, what a moron he's a bitch. Like two minutes left I turned around and said do you have any idea who that guy is? And they said no I just want boner to win so he can get knocked out by Chuck leedel. I just went prepare to be disappointed and turned back around.


lol they probably thought it was a lucky shot that ended it too.. i remember watching the Silva vs. Vitor fight in a bar and all i could hear was murmurs of it being a lucky shot and how he meant to kick him in the chest..

on a side note, its mostly uneducated fans that think his antics are disrespectful and purely showboating.. women a lot of the time too talk about how they cant stand to watch A.Silva fight because he plays with his food.. they just don't understand


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

marcthegame said:


> Lol the dude has his hands down and is allowing you to hit him. Is it his fault that he is just a lot better than his opponent? It's a fight they can fight back, i cant believe people actually are upset over the fact that one guy talent is above everyone else. Its like people hating Michael Jordan for being so damn good. How many people did that man school on the basketball court.


Its not because he is beter its because he dance around and tauts fighter in the ring. I have no problem with him beig beter 

For inctace maciano and Ali were head and sholders better than the other boxer Ali made his opponents look silly disrespected them tauting and bullying them rocky came in and took care of buisness.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

americanfighter said:


> Its not because he is beter its because he dance around and tauts fighter in the ring. I have no problem with him beig beter
> 
> For inctace maciano and Ali were head and sholders better than the other boxer Ali made his opponents look silly disrespected them tauting and bullying them rocky came in and took care of buisness.


except Ali used his taunting as strategy, that's what you don't get. Silva tricks people into playing the Anderson Silva game by giving them hope, when that happens they lose their entire gameplan. That's what's going on, you think he does it to be mean. Marciano had a different style, as did Tyson. George Foreman didn't say "oh that Ali, what a dick for letting me hit him then tricking me" no, he got beat fair and square.


----------



## canecorso (Jul 10, 2012)

Crester said:


> Stop being a jackass... Silva is the greatest fighter ever in the UFC. I don't understand people who just sit behind their keyboard and hate because some one else is successful... and they are just stuck living in their parent's basement.


yea yea. im not hating, im simply stating my opinion. i never said he wasnt the greatest fighter, i dont care for how cocky he has become, justified or not, be a little more humble about it. u stand in front of someone with your hands down and its bound to catch up with u, doesnt take but once to be unlucky, having no respect for another fighter just looks ridiculous, i dont give a **** how good you are, it shows some carelessness on his behalf. as a fighter, i love his style, theres not much u can complain about it... he was one of my favorites before he acted like he had to start proving he could clown people... we know that.

lmao, stuck in my parents basement. how old are you, and whats your career? no i dont really care.


----------



## duckyou666 (Mar 17, 2011)

What's the deal with all the butthurt over Silva proving he is the best fighter on the planet, again? Silva puts his hands down and moves, or just eats whatever he is hit with, for one simple reason, it forces his opponent to become confident in playing Silva's game. Hell, the only way Bonnar had any chance in the fight is if he could grind Silva against the cage. So..., Silva stood against the cage and let Bonnar try that. After a couple minutes or so, you could just tell Bonnar broke. He was implementing his best gameplan, Silva let him implement it, and it wasn't working. Bonnar broke mentally and spiritually. Went to plan B, which was hit and hope. By making Bonnar resort to plan B, Silva got the fight to his plan A, striking. Silva is a master technician. He is a tactical genius. It's not his damn fault he is that good. So..., if you are gonna be butthurt towards anybody, be butthurt towards..., God..., or whatever higher power that had the audacity to create a human being that is so f***ing much better than everybody else.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Silva deserves to be Knocked The **** Out. I can't stand him. He is soooo good and greatest ever, well then fight Jones. No, he wants to pick on a smaller guy that hast fought in years. What a joke.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

HorsepoweR said:


> Silva deserves to be Knocked The **** Out. I can't stand him. He is soooo good and greatest ever, well then fight Jones. No, he wants to pick on a smaller guy that hast fought in years. What a joke.


You're a joke. He is the best of all time. He doesn't have to go fight a guy who could quite easily fight at heavyweight to prove he is the best. He wants to fight GSP because that's who he's wanted to fight for years and GSP is closer to his size than he is to Jones.

GSP walking around weight: 190 to 195
Anderson walking around weight: 202
Jones walking around weight: 230 to 240

So for Anderson to be the best Jones has to pick on a smaller guy coming towards the end of his career?


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

deadmanshand said:


> You're a joke. He is the best of all time. He doesn't have to go fight a guy who could quite easily fight at heavyweight to prove he is the best. He wants to fight GSP because that's who he's wanted to fight for years and GSP is closer to his size than he is to Jones.
> 
> GSP walking around weight: 190 to 195
> Anderson walking around weight: 202
> ...


Yep, because he's so good. He's the greatest. He looks likes he's 27 out there. In the end GSP is still smaller and coming off a huge layoff. That fight makes NO SENSE. Jones makes much more sense. The Anderson nuthuggers just don't want to see him lose. That's all. Joker.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

HorsepoweR said:


> Yep, because he's so good. He's the greatest. He looks likes he's 27 out there. In the end GSP is still smaller and coming off a huge layoff. That fight makes NO SENSE. Jones makes much more sense. The Anderson nuthuggers just don't want to see him lose. That's all. Joker.


Wow... you could not be more wrong if you tried. Here's a wrong cookie. Don't eat it all at once.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

He fought Belfort with his hands down that is just how he fights. Do you have some irrational hatred for Dominic Cruz for fighting with his hands down as well?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Some men break you with their endurance. Others break you with their wrestling. Silva breaks you with his mind. It is what it is.


I like how him and Sonnen basically take the same approach in different ways - Sonnen trash talks you to hell before a fight to get you aggressive and easier to take down, Silva taunts and goading them on to set up the counter punches.


----------



## duckyou666 (Mar 17, 2011)

HorsepoweR said:


> Yep, because he's so good. He's the greatest. He looks likes he's 27 out there. In the end GSP is still smaller and coming off a huge layoff. That fight makes NO SENSE. Jones makes much more sense. The Anderson nuthuggers just don't want to see him lose. That's all. Joker.


You were obviously absent when God was handing out fully functional brains. Tell me again how a fight against someone that is 25, 30, 40 lbs bigger makes more sense than a fight against someone is barely smaller? Since there is no logical way to do this, just stop.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

The GOAT wins, and you make a thread complaining about him. How original.


----------



## Curious1 (Aug 14, 2012)

canecorso said:


> I lost all respect for silva last night, i cant wait for the day he stands in front of his opponent with his hands down like an idiot and he gets clowned and KTFO. Just me? We all know he is a great fighter, he doesnt need to act like a douche to prove it.


I agree he is the epitome of a douche while fighting, its weird how he bows and talks about respect, its like blatant hypocrisy. Hes arrogant in person too and does false humility which is even more annoying.

He plans on fighting for 5 more years so dont worry you will get to see what you want.

In the mean time check out him boxing a real boxer trying that clowning stuff and eating a left hook for it while looking like a tool.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Curious1 said:


> I agree he is the epitome of a douche while fighting, its weird how he bows and talks about respect, its like blatant hypocrisy. Hes arrogant in person too and does false humility which is even more annoying.


They closed the fukin cage door...


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> You're a joke. He is the best of all time. He doesn't have to go fight a guy who could quite easily fight at heavyweight to prove he is the best. He wants to fight GSP because that's who he's wanted to fight for years and GSP is closer to his size than he is to Jones.
> 
> GSP walking around weight: 190 to 195
> Anderson walking around weight: 202
> ...


Silva walks around 215-220. He said so in the pre fight promo to Bonnar. So Silva is a lot closer to Jones than he is to GSP.

I am happy to see either fight... or both. I think the Jones fight makes more sense at this point... and Silva probably knows he's a much bigger threat.


----------



## canecorso (Jul 10, 2012)

osmium said:


> He fought Belfort with his hands down that is just how he fights. Do you have some irrational hatred for Dominic Cruz for fighting with his hands down as well?


hatred? you think b/c i made a thread saying im tired of his showboating i hate him, and thats irrirational? do you watch other sports like football? tell me why you dont like another team and ill tell you you're being irrational. and no, i just think cruz is a fuggin doucher period. never liked him from the get go. silva, like i said... i used to like. i just dont care for that cocky, be bop around with your hands down, that shit is bound to catch up with you one day no matter who you are. 

silva, cruz, etc. you cant but respect their abilities as a fighter, their styles may work, but god forbid i have an opinion and say i dont care for that part of him. i think its being careless, i dont give a shit who you are.


----------



## canecorso (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> They closed the fukin cage door...


and? you carry respect wherever you go if you're true with your words, the cage door shutting suddenly doesn't void all of that. my gripe wasn't even about disrespecting his opponents, it's about being a dumbass. that'd be like a motocross rider whos never busted his ass before so he decides to never wear a helmet... *theres a blantant disregard for what may not be probable, but its damn sure possible.*


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

amoosenamedhank said:


> He was proving a point at bonners expense.... he purposefully but himself in the only situation that people gave Bonner any chance in.
> 
> He basically is saying 'I'm not going to beat you with your weakness. I'm going to beat you with what you thought was your strength'


If that was the case he would have pulled guard on Bonnar and submitted him.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

canecorso said:


> and? you carry respect wherever you go if you're true with your words, the cage door shutting suddenly doesn't void all of that. my gripe wasn't even about disrespecting his opponents, it's about being a dumbass. that'd be like a motocross rider whos never busted his ass before so he decides to never wear a helmet... *theres a blantant disregard for what may not be probable, but its damn sure possible.*


He gets away with it everytime, if he ever doesn't ill be here. Doubt it though, Anderson can do what he wants when he is winning, its up to the other guy to stop him.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

If I may chime in I can sense your frustration because ironically I was not a fan of Prince Naseem, Sugar Shane Mosley, and Roy Jones Junior. They all had one thing in common. 

Now for Silva he doesn't let his hands down til he figures out his opponents timing and power. It could be deemed as showboating, but really I think most are missing the point here. It's a pure tactical play. How many times has he proven that. He did it against Griffin, Okami, Belfort, Sonnen and now Bonnar. 

It's the ultimate psyche out. You can't take it at face value then you'll deem it as showboating. Have you ever thought that it could backfire. It hasn't because he's always in control and it's part of his master plan. 

The Spartans would hold formation while local village tribes would shout, yell and eventually charge in. The Spartans would hold calmly, defend, block, then counter attack and decimate entire legions. Why...because the tribes were scattered with no centralized focal point of attack while the Spartans had their shields protecting each other. Then they would rotate. Alexander followed by the Romans would perfect this phalanx formation many centuries later. In a battle against the Persians the Spartans feigned retreat then turned around and wiped them out as they ran after them breaking formation. 

Just because they appear to be weak or defenseless does not mean they are. It is about controlling your opponent with the intent of finishing with an END GAME. 

I hope you've gained more insight and appreciate Anderson Silva as you said that you were a fan before. 

He's giving us a show and exhibiting martial arts at the highest level.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

People saying he was in danger way underestimate his abilities. You could tell Anderson literally wanted to feel a little of Bonnar's power, mix it up and put on a show. The best part was when he went back into the corner, that may be the most badass thing I've ever seen.

Strategy wise Bonnar should have jumped on Anderson or backed the hell up, but he didn't and that's why Anderson is a freaking genius. He was in control of every single thing that happened in the fight, he let Bonnar push him against the cage, he let Bonnar hit him in the face. Anderson Silva outclassed Bonnar in such a devastating manner that Anderson would have had to close his eyes, fold his arms and kneel down to lose that fight. Bonnar could not have knocked him out because Anderson knows how to roll with punches so perfectly, there's a point where you just have to say yeah he is the best. It was amazing to watch from a strategical perspective, to see a smaller man have literally no chance to lose a fight against a bigger younger man. Anderson could have taken Bonnar's hardest punch and been fine because his reactions are so good he minimizes all damage by rolling with it, that was more art than combat yesterday.

credit to Bonnar for taking the fight, it takes two to make a masterpiece in the cage.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

HorsepoweR said:


> Yep, because he's so good. He's the greatest. He looks likes he's 27 out there. In the end GSP is still smaller and coming off a huge layoff. That fight makes NO SENSE. Jones makes much more sense. The Anderson nuthuggers just don't want to see him lose. That's all. Joker.


I want nothing more than to see Anderson KO Bones.. Bones doesn't want that fight either, I really hope it happens though.

It's sad that you guys have to hate, he's a marvelous fighter, it's a lot of fun being a massive fan of his.


----------



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

El Bresko said:


> I want nothing more than to see Anderson KO Bones.. Bones doesn't want that fight either, I really hope it happens though.
> 
> It's sad that you guys have to hate, he's a marvelous fighter, it's a lot of fun being a massive fan of his.


QFT - Eventually you have to just step back and rethink why you dislike someone. 

For Silva, it seems like he and Jones don't want to fight each other, and that suddenly Silva wants GSP, a seemingly less threatening opponent.

I went back and found some of his interviews after the Griffin fight: He has been saying that he does not want to go after the LHW title since before Jones was even ranked.

He has also said since 2009 (post UFC 87) that he would fight GSP if the fight was offered.

I personally really want to see Silva vs. Jones (detailed in other threads) but wouldn't be surprised if it never gets inked.

Silva is saying he won't do it; regardless of the payday. (153 Post Fight Press Conference) I guess we will see how much sway Dana holds in the coming weeks.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

rabakill said:


> Not at all. If guys like Stephen Bonnar are dumb enough to get drawn into the strike for strike match it's their fault, Silva stands there with his hands down and Bonnar doesn't close the gap, not Silva's fault. Silva just draws guys into standing in his range by giving them opportunities to hit him, Bonnar should have been hugging him for 3 rounds to get the lay'n'pray but he did exactly what Okami did.
> 
> You can not fault Silva for using a strategy that tricks fighters into playing right into his hands. Sure it was cocky as hell, but don't stand 2 feet in front of him and you won't get kneed to death. Yeah you have to take the fight to him to win, but do it like Sonnen did in the first fight by allowing no distance ever. Bonnar stood right in front of him trying to tag him and that's exactly how Anderson beats guys. If you go into the cage and get tricked into trying to strike with Silva that's a reflection of how good Silva is. He goes over and makes sure the guy is ok afterwards, he's not doing it out of disrespect, he does it because people are dumb enough to think they can rock him standing.
> 
> ...


I can agree with most of what you've written, but I wouldn't say that Okami got tricked. Okami tried to wrestle Silva down against the cage at the beginning of their fight, but was convinced by a couple of Silva's knees to the ribcage that it's no fun to be in that distance with Silva. So he rather was forced to try the stand up game.


----------



## canecorso (Jul 10, 2012)

No_Mercy said:


> If I may chime in I can sense your frustration because ironically I was not a fan of Prince Naseem, Sugar Shane Mosley, and Roy Jones Junior. They all had one thing in common.
> 
> Now for Silva he doesn't let his hands down til he figures out his opponents timing and power. It could be deemed as showboating, but really I think most are missing the point here. It's a pure tactical play. How many times has he proven that. He did it against Griffin, Okami, Belfort, Sonnen and now Bonnar.
> 
> ...



ok ill give u that, it may be tactical but i guess i wanna see someone actually take a fight to him where he doesnt feel confident enough to do that. i want to see someone bring the fight to anderson like we see in other bouts. yea, chael did their first fight and we saw what happened, but i wanna see a striker do the same. really show case his skills.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

canecorso said:


> chael did their first fight and we saw what happened, but i wanna see a striker do the same. really show case his skills.


What striker can do it? Vitor is a great boxer but he couldn't get close to Silva. 

Melvin Manhoef or Nick Diaz maybe?


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Voiceless said:


> I can agree with most of what you've written, but I wouldn't say that Okami got tricked. Okami tried to wrestle Silva down against the cage at the beginning of their fight, but was convinced by a couple of Silva's knees to the ribcage that it's no fun to be in that distance with Silva. So he rather was forced to try the stand up game.


I see what you mean, but he most definitely got tricked. Anderson lulled him into going jab for jab, Okami could have tried to get Anderson to kick, could have tried weighing him down but went with the worst strategy of standing right in front of Anderson. Sure the knees probably sucked, but a smart fighter would have known to keep trying instead of trying to stand flatfooted and boxing with him.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

rabakill said:


> I see what you mean, but he most definitely got tricked. Anderson lulled him into going jab for jab, Okami could have tried to get Anderson to kick, could have tried weighing him down but went with the worst strategy of standing right in front of Anderson. Sure the knees probably sucked, but a smart fighter would have known to keep trying instead of trying to stand flatfooted and boxing with him.


But technical boxing is what Okami is best at in his striking, so that's what he went for. I guess he just couldn't do otherwise. He was sort of in survival mode without being rocked. You might underestimate the power of Silva's knees. Silva doesn't look so powerfull, because he is so lanky, not really ripped and his movements look to have this rather soft fluidity instead of brute crispness, but his perfect technique makes it more damaging than from most of the other fighters.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't disagree, boxing being your best skill doesn't mean you should box with Anderson though. I guess what I mean is he should have relentlessly shoved Anderson around trying to weigh him down instead of standing there because the first case gave him a ~10% chance of winning whereas the second gave him 0%


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I thought Bonnar should have went psycho and after the first combo, not stopped throwing combos. He might have landed something, he might have been KOed, but as I said from the start if he got into grappling and clinching he's trying to match skill for skill, in which he is bested in just about every area. He had to make it be a fighter vs a martial artist, and make it a brawl. Instead of he tried to clinch, annoyed Anderson, got clowned, and got KOed, all in the first.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

rabakill said:


> I don't disagree, *boxing being your best skill doesn't mean you should box with Anderson though.* I guess what I mean is he should have relentlessly shoved Anderson around trying to weigh him down instead of standing there because the first case gave him a ~10% chance of winning whereas the second gave him 0%


No, of course not. It means that at some point you'll get aware that getting locked up in a cage with Anderson Silva was not the smartest thing to do :thumb02:


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

He's a masterful strategist who bates his opponents into his trap. It's not Anderson's fault that most of his opponents seem to lose all sense of a gameplan as soon as the door shuts. If you hesitate at all in the fight, he will take advantage of it and knee a hole in your chest / face.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Also; to quote Ben Fowlkes: "Don't throw spinning shit at Anderson Silva. Just don't."


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Purgetheweak said:


> Also; to quote Ben Fowlkes: "Don't throw spinning shit at Anderson Silva. Just don't."


Must have been Sonnen's advice 






...something like "I swear, I almost got him with my spinning elbow!"


----------



## canecorso (Jul 10, 2012)

canecorso said:


> aww thanks for the neg reps fellas.
> 
> 
> i see what a couple of yall are saying, but my point is... is his showboating really worth it? one day if he doesnt retire before then, it could bite him in the ass with someone that catches a solid shot with power. if anyone thinks he is unbeatable then they are retarded.


bumping this for some of those who said it'd never happen. called this shit months ago. :sarcastic12:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

canecorso said:


> I lost all respect for silva last night, i cant wait for the day he stands in front of his opponent with his hands down like an idiot and he gets clowned and KTFO. Just me? We all know he is a great fighter, he doesnt need to act like a douche to prove it.


Called it 10 months ago, exactly what happened.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

canecorso said:


> bumping this for some of those who said it'd never happen. called this shit months ago. :sarcastic12:


The world is going to end one day. You heard it here first.

*bookmarks thread*


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

canecorso said:


> bumping this for some of those who said it'd never happen. called this shit months ago. :sarcastic12:


Heh, welcome back...



Joabbuac said:


> He gets away with it everytime, if he ever doesn't ill be here. Doubt it though, Anderson can do what he wants when he is winning, its up to the other guy to stop him.


Im here, i stand by what i said back then too. Its up to the other guy in the cage to stop him doing it, if they feel so disrespected then knock him out...

Like Weidman did


----------



## canecorso (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> The world is going to end one day. You heard it here first.
> 
> *bookmarks thread*


lol. come back and post when it does and tell us u told us so! :thumb01: guy at work said his worst fear is to wake up dead, or wake up and the world be done :dunno:


----------



## Don$ukh (Jan 2, 2007)

Silva is the best striker at MW and Weidman has a very underrated boxing game. 
People make mistakes and Silva was caught again for the second time standing square to Weidman's combination. Silva would of got away with rolling his head back parallel against any other MW fighter except Weidman, especially training with Ray Longo.
It is simple because Weidman's textbook boxing fully cut the angle and executed the combination with the final left hook.


----------

